# Finally had to use the diesel fueling adapter!



## mt3ch (May 4, 2003)

Stopped to fill up....got some funny looks! Thought id share.


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

I had to use it two or three times...all in the Midwest as it turns out.Not a big deal once you get the hang of it.Just remember to pump very slowly and not try to completely fill up unless you want a bath of diesel fuel.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Here in Canada we never have to worry about this.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

Never say never Greekboy.

I had to use the adapter several times:
@ the Shell stations located at Morningside / Sheppard Ave and Liverpool / 401.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Bimmer App


----------



## smyles (Dec 14, 2011)

I imagine this thing smells for quite a while after each use - where/how do you guys store it afterwards?


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

DC-IT said:


> Never say never Greekboy.
> 
> I had to use the adapter several times:
> @ the Shell stations located at Morningside / Sheppard Ave and Liverpool / 401.
> ...


Wow. I never would have expected this at all. :rofl:

I'm not even sure if I have the adapter in my car.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

I keep mine on the plastic container it came with in the front passenger door storage bin.
This way during fill up if I need it it's on the same side as the fuel tank opening.

After 3 years I kind of got used to the SWEET smell of Diesel.lol

Sent from my SGH-I717D using Bimmer App


----------



## kungpao (Oct 10, 2012)

I too keep mine in the plastic tube it came in. Store it in the "trunk".

Secret weapon I also keep back there. Baby wipes. I buy the generic stuff from Target stores. I discovered how effective they were by accident one day. I was doing the brakes on my wife's e90 and needed to wipe my hands quick to do something. I couldn't believe these wipes worked that well!! I was sort of afraid to use it on my baby afterwords cause hell if it works that good on brake dust, what does it have in it that i'm wiping on my kid's skin!!

discovered something interesting though. I generally fill up in a state where I do not have to pump my own fuel. I've only ever had one problem with the guy wasn't able to stick the nozzle in. However, i've recently started fueling at a shell station as i've heard their cetane ratings are some of the best around though their stations are self serve. The first time I fueled there, I stuck the nozzle in, no problem. The second time, at a different pump, wouldn't fit. Had to use the adapter. The THIRD time, I went back to the pump I used first and it didn't fit. Had to use the adapter again. Strange... and the guy tells me they're all car nozzles.


----------



## ChasR (Aug 29, 2012)

All automobile diesel nozzles should be 15/16" and fit in the 335d or 35d (I've never found one that didn't, but they do have to go absolutely straight in, as the fit is very tight, and the spring stops the nozzle from going in very far). THe adapter is for use with high flow truck nozzles that are almost twice the diameter of the car nozzle. I would think you'd have excess spillage using the adapter on a car nozzle.


----------



## kungpao (Oct 10, 2012)

That in theory is the correct answer but if you read around, several people have had problems with the car nozzles not fitting or at the very least not pushing the correct portions of the safety valves to get it to go in. Why I have a problem with one particular set of pumps is a mystery to me. I would assume that the adapter is the same size as the car nozzle but if that's the case, why haven't i ever had a problem with the adapter going in but i do with the nozzle. Not gonna sit there and spend 10 Minutes trying to jam the nozzle in "the right way" when the adapter slips in oh so nicely. Just gotta know when to let up so no diesel shower 

Oh and I can't say enough about those wipes haha



ChasR said:


> All automobile diesel nozzles should be 15/16" and fit in the 335d or 35d (I've never found one that didn't, but they do have to go absolutely straight in, as the fit is very tight, and the spring stops the nozzle from going in very far). THe adapter is for use with high flow truck nozzles that are almost twice the diameter of the car nozzle. I would think you'd have excess spillage using the adapter on a car nozzle.


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

kungpao said:


> I too keep mine in the plastic tube it came in. Store it in the "trunk".
> 
> Secret weapon I also keep back there. Baby wipes. I buy the generic stuff from Target stores. I discovered how effective they were by accident one day. I was doing the brakes on my wife's e90 and needed to wipe my hands quick to do something. I couldn't believe these wipes worked that well!! I was sort of afraid to use it on my baby afterwords cause hell if it works that good on brake dust, what does it have in it that i'm wiping on my kid's skin!!
> 
> discovered something interesting though. I generally fill up in a state where I do not have to pump my own fuel. I've only ever had one problem with the guy wasn't able to stick the nozzle in. However, i've recently started fueling at a shell station as i've heard their cetane ratings are some of the best around though their stations are self serve. The first time I fueled there, I stuck the nozzle in, no problem. The second time, at a different pump, wouldn't fit. Had to use the adapter. The THIRD time, I went back to the pump I used first and it didn't fit. Had to use the adapter again. Strange... and the guy tells me they're all car nozzles.


There's a little trick you can try. There are times when the nozzle will loose it's round shape. This will causes difficulty when trying to insert it. The trick is to turn the nozzle clock or counter clock wise as you insert it. This usually resolves the issue. Of course, make sure that the pump is sized for auto and not truck.


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

ChasR said:


> All automobile diesel nozzles should be 15/16" and fit in the 335d or 35d


That is correct. Unfortunately, in some parts of the country (Nebraska comes to mind, based on a recent trip), many of the stations use the 13/16" gasoline nozzle on their Diesel pumps. I suppose they figure it will obviously fit into the bigger 15/16" opening of the Diesel vehicles, so no harm done, they but did not count on the "clever" engineers who came-up with a system that prevents nozzles too small to go into the fuel filler opening.


----------



## gulfcoastbeemer (Feb 17, 2013)

listerone said:


> ust remember to pump very slowly and not try to completely fill up unless you want a bath of diesel fuel.


+1

Been there. Done that.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Penguin said:


> That is correct. Unfortunately, in some parts of the country (Nebraska comes to mind, based on a recent trip), many of the *stations use the 13/16" gasoline nozzle on their Diesel pumps.* I suppose they figure it will obviously fit into the bigger 15/16" opening of the Diesel vehicles, so no harm done, they but did not count on the "clever" engineers who came-up with a system that prevents nozzles too small to go into the fuel filler opening.


I have only found this once. No issues ever finding diesel with the correct nozzle. So many diesel pickups, every station has diesel set up. N4S


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

Once in 25 fill ups I needed it at a major brand near the southern part of I-695 (the Baltimore Beltway). Mostly I use the device to put additives in my tank. Being a long time diesel owner (since 1986) I have never needed the gloves or made a mess in the trunk. Just get a paper towel and wipe it off and put it back in the plastic container and then in the plastic bag.


----------

